# Spot On Bowstrings 2010!!! Still Having Guaranteed Results!!



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Man 2009 has been an awesome year and I hope that 2010 is even better. I am in the process of expanding my shop so I can better serve my customers and I am also in the process of building my shooting staff. This past year has saw Spot On Bowstrings on the podium at several national competitions with one being Mr. Travis Belcher, the ASA Classic Champion in the Hunters Class. Congratulations again Travis!

2010 is going to be exciting and the orders have already started rolling in.

My prices for 2010 will be $60 a set TYD. Any color combo (2,3,4 colors), any serving choice, any bow.

As always I guarantee my strings or your money back. If you are not satisfied with my strings just return them and I will give you a full refund.

If you have any questions, comments, or just want to tell hunting stories feel free to call. My number is 304-920-4433.

I also have some more things in the works....so stay tuned.

Come join Team S.O.B. where quality is guaranteed!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Working on a new website and building strings like crazy. 

Going to be a busy year with all that I have planned.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Larry. 

Guys these strings are AWESOME. No complaints here.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Up for the morning!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Forgot to mention above.

All strings are shipped Priority Mail unless requested otherwise.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Got my new strings this weekend (Hoyt cam and half to spiral conversion), you WILL NOT be disappointed. Thanks Larry!


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*ttt*

Larry makes some awesome strings at a great price! Keep up the good work!


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

up for the afternoon.....


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank for the kind words. I have been staying busy and I appreciate the business.

All my strings are guaranteed.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking forward to shooting these babies! :darkbeer:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I use BCY 452X. All strings and cables are prestretched to at least 350 lbs. I have most all colors in stock and if you want one that I don't have I will order it. My strings have very minimal if any peep rotation and very little if any creep.

Get your orders in and remember my money back guarantee!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

You have to try out a set of these strings you cannot be disapointed. No peep rotation, no stretch awesome strings. Best price I can find. Guaranteed Strings>>>> who else will do that????


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

*Prices*

Prices for 2010 will be $60 a set TYD. Any color combo (2,3,4 colors), any serving choice, any bow.
As always he guarantee's his strings or your money back. If you are not satisfied with the strings just return them and he will give you a full refund.

You cant beat that. *You will not be disopointed*>>>


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

PM sent......


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

how many guys on here have a set of these strings?? Give your feedback about them! 
You have heard what I have to say...

Nothing better than these strings.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

*Ttt*

You seriously can't beat this deal $60 for strings and a money back guarantee!! 

I guarantee you will not be sending them back though, awesome strings!!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Back to the top for Team S.O.B.*

I had Larry put a set of strings and cables on my Mathews Switchback this fall and I have to say these strings and cables are the real deal NO CREEP NO PEEP ROTATION. And working with him was a great experience and learned alot to. Thanks Larry and keep up the great work


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

*Back to the top for Team S.O.B.*

Back to the top for Team S.O.B.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Staying busy. Keep the orders coming.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

bump for a great string maker,,


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Contract on its way....thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning Bump. Is everyone getting fired up for the Florida ASA? I know I am, I am ready to get out of this snow.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Want to thank everyone for the orders.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Orders are shipping out everyday.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like you are going to have a great year. I really like the guarantee. That is very hard to beat and says a lot about your strings.:thumbs_up


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Just got back from the ATA. Now it is time to get back to twisting.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

*Ttt*

Monday Bump


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Just got back in from a local hunting and fishing show.....time to get back to twisting.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Back to the top for a great guy !!!


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

TTT For some great strings.........Lets get ready for Florida ASA
Warm weather will be a good change..


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

:bump: I have 2 sets on the way. I will post pics as soon as I get them installed.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ttt*

Morning bump.


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

Larry is a great guy to deal with and makes great strings.
TTT for a great deal.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I got 2 sets of strings in today. They both look great. I will get some pics up soon. Going to go put them on now! Thanks Larry, these are very very nice. :darkbeer:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

OK.....here are some pics


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

More...........


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad you like the strings Bowfreak. If you have any problems let me know and I will take care of them. 

Man I have been covered up with string orders. Almost like hunting season is right around the corner. Keep the orders coming and I will keep the fingers sore from twisting.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

Great looking strings my friend. Glad to see you are doing well and staying busy and if you were stuck with all of the snow that we have in this part of the state then I know you will be well ahead on those strings...lol. Take it easy and awesome looking strings.


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

Great string and a great guy to do business with!!! Keep on twisting up some awesome products!!!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ttt*

UP for the best strings available!!!!!


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

TTT
Bump to the top.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Great strings.....great prices......great guy. :darkbeer:


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

TTT

awesome strings


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Lets keep these great strings at the top.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Guys....if you need strings, give Larry a call. As good as strings as you can get and a great guy to boot.:darkbeer:


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

:bump:


----------

